# Celtics use defensive revival to survive season-ending injury to Rajon Rondo



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The notion that the Celtics are better off without Rajon Rondo — a notion inspired by Boston’s seven straight wins following Rondo’s season-ending injury — has thankfully faded. So much of that faux-debate was predicated on rushed judgment and flawed assertions, as many trumped up the importance of an incredibly basic measure of performance (win-loss record) without much regard for the mitigating factors at work (wins during that streak came at the expense of the Clippers without Chris Paul, good teams on the tail end of a back-to-back and some of the league’s worst overall). A lightning-rod point guard was linked to a sexy, prepackaged narrative, and sometimes that’s all it takes to bait us all into a silly conversation.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong: the specific merits of Rondo’s play are debatable, as are the kinds of lineups in which his talents are most constructive. But there was (and is) little tangible evidence to suggest that Boston is a better team without one of its best players.
> 
> ...


http://nba.si.com/2013/03/12/boston-celtics-avery-bradley-kevin-garnett-rajon-rondo/?sct=uk_bf3_a6


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Apparently Rob hasn't figured out that Rondo's absence is actually one of the reasons they've been so good defensively. Bradley & Lee bust balls defensively.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bradley, Lee, and Garnett being on the floor together basically guarantees that you will be a top 10 defense even if your other two guys are Steve Nash and David Lee.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You have to see the Wages of Win people. They've been in an abject funk since Rondo went down as they were predicting disaster based on Bradley taking over for Rondo because Bradley is allegedly one of the worst guards in the NBA per their magic formula.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't want to be one of those reactionary "Rondo has to go!" people, but watching Bradley and Lee play together, coupled with this coming draft being pretty deep with solid roleplayers, makes me wonder what kind of power forward the C's could get for Rondo.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the Celtics could get Cousins/Jimmer/Jason Thompson for Rondo.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I really think that Sacramento, at this point, is going to ride or die (most likely die) with Cousins. I would have liked to get hold of Demarcus this year and give him a few seasons worth of exposure to Pierce and KG, but I don't know if it's rapidly becoming too late on that front. I'd love Horford.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Horford is basically a very wealthy man's Brandon Bass. I could see that fit being spot-on.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If Dwight jumps ship for Atlanta (which is looking less likely recently) and they bring back Josh Smith, I could see a move for Rondo as reasonably realistic, too.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rondo, Josh, and Dwight? Who's going to shoot the ball?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Josh _loves_ shooting long twos. It's his favorite thing ever. In all seriousness though, if you stick two shooters on the wings (they already have Lou Williams and Kyle Korver) you could make that work on offense, and having Smith and Dwight protecting the rim will hide whoever you have playing "defense" on the wing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I still don't know. Imagine that team playing the Heat. They would leave Rondo and Smoove so open all game it would be laughable. The paint would be clogged up tight.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I didn't say they'd win a title.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

I think the biggest change with the Celtics' after Rondo's injury is the change in mentality. Guys like Jeff Green, Bradlley, and Lee is a lot more aggressive. If they continue to play with that kind of mentality with Rondo, this team is much better. Whatever the case may be, last night was really heartbreaking. I really hate how LeBron thinks he's become some one-man dynasty or whatever. Ok...he's won 1 championship and he hit the winning basketball against a depleted Celtics team that almost beat their ass. The Heat represents everything that is wrong with basketball today. And for the Celtics, for them to continue to be resilent and still lose to those guys, its freaken devastating...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought Lebron seemed quite humble after hitting that shot. What makes you think he "thinks he's become some one-man dynasty" exactly? 

Also, let's not forget the Celtics started this new trend of superstar team-ups.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> I thought Lebron seemed quite humble after hitting that shot. What makes you think he "thinks he's become some one-man dynasty" exactly?
> 
> Also, let's not forget the Celtics started this new trend of superstar team-ups.


I admittedly exaggerate things when it comes to Boston losses. I'm more upset LeBron hit that shot than anything else. When it comes to the "superstar team-ups" I disagree its the same thing. Kevin Garnett stayed with the Wolves for more than a decade with the likes of Troy Hudson and Wally Scerbiak. The one year they surrounded him with decent (but still not all-stars) was when they traded for Cassell and Spreewell. Even then, their depth was exposed and Derrick Martin was the starting point guard in the WCF against the Lakers. KG never demanded a trade and in the offseason he was traded, he actually wanted an extension. And this is in the midst of a 3 or 4 year playoff drought. He was also clearly coming out of his prime and the Wolves received expiring contracts, several young players, and a very good post presence in Al Jefferson. Considering they weren't making the playoffs with KG and he had knee issues, that's a decent haul.

Ray Allen's Sonics also missed the playoffs and at the time he acquired by the Celtics, people saw that as a deperation move by Ainge. Even so, the Sonics received younger players and allowed Kevin Durant to develop to the player he is now. The Sonics also received Jeff Green. Also a beneficial move for both sides. 

Lebron James left the Cavs after securing homecourt advantage throughout the playoffs the previous 2 seasons and had one of the best records in basketball in the span of 4 years or so. A lot has been said about LeBron not having guys around him but compare guys that James had with guys KG had to play with. Unlike Allen and KG, Lebron went to the Heat in the prime of his career when the soul of the Cavs' franchise was built around Lebron.

The Celtics' accumulated enough young pieces to trade for two other guys who did everything they could for their previous franchises. I feel like LeBron could have given more to the Cavs especially considering they were a very good team with him. I started watching basketball because of Michael Jordan, but I have never been happier to see a person succeed than Kevin Garnett. LeBron got his and good for the Heat, they are a great led by an amazing player. But when it comes to "superstar team-ups," there's a reason why the Heat get the venom that they do and there's a reason why the Celtics are easy to root for.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> when it comes to "superstar team-ups," there's a reason why the Heat get the venom that they do and there's a reason why the Celtics are easy to root for.


I found the Heat easier to root for than the Celtics when the big 3's first got together. That venom has also vastly dissipated recently.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

It has I guess. My point was circumstances were much different. I felt like the original Big 3 paid their dues, while the other was a collusion including an underachieving MVP. But maybe I'm just bitter.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think the collusion can be ignored. It's pretty obviously what happened. All that being said, though, this is still the NBA. They all still have to stay healthy and win games when it matters. The thing I disliked most about the venom spewed in the direction of the Heat was how much it marginalized the rest of a very talented league.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe so. I hope we see Miami in the playoffs. Can't say they want to see us though.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh, I just want a chance to upset the Knicks in the first round and then I'm happy. I don't think Boston can beat Miami in a seven-game series this year, but Pierce can have another chance to talk trash to MSG as a collective.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think anyone believes the Celtics beating the Knicks in the playoffs would be an upset.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I don't think anyone believes the Celtics beating the Knicks in the playoffs would be an upset.


I think they would be the favorite in Veags going into that series.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Look, I just want one more chance for Pierce to act like a prick in MSG on the national stage, underdogs or not.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Pretty sure that it's not an act


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LeBron is the closest thing to a one man dynasty and I thought he acted appropriately after hitting that shot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I truly believe the Knicks and Celtics are best placed to dump to the Heat. 

They have the two best defensive centres in the league. In Tyson and KG. 
While Howard, Noah and Gasol are all good defenders it is those two who have the confidence and gravitas to shout at their team mates to get in the correct. That is going to be very central to beating the Heat.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

There is no doubt in my mind the Celtics can beat the Heat in a 7-game series. I feel like they don't want any part of us. Though, I gotta say LeBron looks like a man possessed by a Basketbal God or something. The Cleveland game was ridiculous.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> There is no doubt in my mind the Celtics can beat the Heat in a 7-game series.


While it must be stated that this is wishful thinking, I kind of agree. Of all the teams I have seen play several times in the last month, I would say Boston and Memphis (and I guess maybe Denver) have the best chances of taking 4 of 7 from Miami.


----------

